# 1994 Truck Valvetrain Noise



## rjs77ta (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a 1994 truck with a ka24 engine that has 138000 miles on it. It developed a valvetrain noise about three days ago. I listened to it with a homemade stethoscope, and could hear the noise throughout the valve cover, but it was louder towards the rear of the engine. I pulled the cover thinking I could adjust the clearance, but I don't see any way of doing that. Anybody know how this setup self-adjusts? I didn't see any kind of damage or excessive wear. Any ideas? HELP!!!


----------

